# [HELP] Modding a cabinet .



## gt@_guy (May 25, 2012)

After seeing some modified cabs , i also want to mod my cabinet in my own way . like adding LED'S , Fans , Grills , Side window ...etc . Is there anything more which i could add in this ? 
Tools are not a problem coz i already have them . but i dont have a cutter to cut the metal piece . rest all i have like drill machine etc. 
also are there any shops which sell those products ? Maybe with COD ? coz i dont have any bank / credit card account .


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

Visit this site: Home


----------

